# Central A/C replacement



## Drakestar (Jun 1, 2010)

Didn't realize it was this hot out...until the central AC died.

The unit kept freezing up (outside), so we had someone come and look at it. He measured the pressure (it was 20psi not 80psi). This is what he said:

There is a leak. $298 it find the leak and then we have to fix it, charge the system, no guarantee....builder's model that lasted 7 years longer than it should have. recommendation = replacement (we agreee).

So it is the end of summer. I'm thinking (although hot!) that we should wait until the spring to get it replaced because the first 8 months of the AC's life will be spent unused out in the snow and that is 8 months off the warrenty.

The AC guy said that it doesn't really matter cost wise when to do it (shops at end of season trying to unload units vs. competition in the spring = same price).

So we will likely wait to save the warranty.

Here is the second part, to keep the warranty valid requires a yearly inspection. so on a 10 year warranty, I'll spent at least $1000 on inspections.

So I guess the question is:

1) now or in the spring?
2) do you do that yearly inspection/service to keep the warranty?

sorry for the long story. On the bright side, it will seem to hold the temperature at 78 degrees, which we can live in. we are learning about how much energy we truly use when it is set at 73!

Thanks.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

1. Do it in the spring. Just make sure to book an appointment early.
2. Suggest you shop around about this warranty business. I was never told that when I had my A/C added in 2000. I had it inspected this year for the first time - no problems. It only had a 5-yr. manufacturer's limited warranty, and there is no mention of it being conditional on periodic inspections. In looking at my literature I see I could have purchased a protection plan that would have extended the warranty to 10 years, which might have included annual inspections. But I don't remember it ever being pitched to me.


----------



## ashby corner (Jun 15, 2009)

we replaced last september. It was a good time to do it as you could actually GET somebody to do the work!!

I'm ~90% sure there was a 5 year warranty, not sure if there was an option to extend to 10.

Since this is our "forever" (or at least, forever-ish) house, we went 'all in' on the ac, and got the most efficient/largest for the size of the house.

No regrets.


----------



## Drakestar (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for the info. We'll definately look into the warranty information. To be honest we have not really done any 'research' of the topic. The only info we have at this point is what the service tech was telling us. It was $99 just for time to put this little pressure guage on it and say it needs replacing. So maybe if we decide to go with them in the spring, they'll credit that back to us just to get the business.

I'm thinking the AC unit runs in the 1700-2000 dollar range, but we are really just guessing, the last time we bought one was in the heat of the Dallas Texas summer (when I was a student there) and paid some random guy 1400 to slap it in. it was probably a crappy unit, but when you are a student with a new baby and it's 110F inside....you just don't care! LOL.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bltman (Aug 12, 2010)

ashby corner said:


> Since this is our "forever" (or at least, forever-ish) house, we went 'all in' on the ac, and got the most efficient/largest for the size of the house.
> 
> No regrets.


We did the opposite and also no regrets. Since we only use AC from May through September, we went with one of the less popular brands and not the most efficient model.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

bltman said:


> We did the opposite and also no regrets. Since we only use AC from May through September, we went with one of the less popular brands and not the most efficient model.


You may regret that when time-of-use hydro billing starts, since peak A/C use is at peak time of day.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

OGG - I think you can get a timer for them so that in the daytime they will let the temp get inside you are not home and run less.

Drakestar - The warranty thing sounds like a money grab...I would compare warranties with the different companies.


----------



## bltman (Aug 12, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> You may regret that when time-of-use hydro billing starts, since peak A/C use is at peak time of day.


I should add that I purchased the AC 5 years ago. At that time, high seer AC units were significantly more expensive. Based on my calculations at the time, it would take more than the life of the AC for the cost difference to even out.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

It's worth at least reading up on the benefits of getting an efficient model; Canada's Energy Star site here is probably the best place to start:

http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/residential/personal/cooling-ventilation/central-ac/ee.cfm?attr=4

and

http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/residential/personal/cooling-ventilation/central-ac/replacement.cfm?attr=4

Strangely enough, they don't offer a savings calculator except for evaluating bulk purchases (for businesses).


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Cal said:


> OGG - I think you can get a timer for them so that in the daytime they will let the temp get inside you are not home and run less.
> .


Generally if you are installing A/C the company will offer a programmable thermostat if you do not already have one. The Hydro company in my area is even offering one free if you let them control it so they can set it the temperature in peak periods.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

How does the system look? sound?

...300 bones to pull his sniff tester out of his pocket and wave it at the lines around where you hit it with the weed whipper...fishy
but they have you over a barrel

Leak can be at the schrader valve where he hooks his gauges (like a tire valve) or the little rubber seal in the cap that screws over the valve.. $2 parts

Sounds like the diagnosis was: we make money selling new units, not patching this stuff...
or - we don't really understand the system well enough to troubleshoot...

Low charge isn't something that typically causes freeze up... internal restrictions will ice a line at the condenser....

how did you determine it was freezing up?

If it's freezing up in the furnace at the evaporator, it can be as simple as changing the furnace filter and vacuuming the A coil.

If the compressor is rattling inside, or the condenser is all rotten from a dog peeing on it... those are the scenarios where you rip out and replace. 

My Sears unit is 21 years old. 
I vacuum the leaves out of it every spring and cover it every winter. I give the compressor 3-5 more years. That's the only moving part and the only wear item.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

hi:

I have never owned an AC. It seems that they are pretty much universal now.

hboy43


----------

